# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  ساخت منوی افقی متحرک

## shokrmhd

سلام دوستان . من یک منو مشابه سایت زیر میخوام. اگه کسی نحوه ساخت این منو رو بلده کمکم کنه. مرسی دوستان خوبم :قلب:  :قلب:  :بوس:  :بوس:  :بوس: 
http://wwwm.coventry.ac.uk/Pages/index.aspx

----------


## shokrmhd

چرا هیشکی منو تحویل نمی گیره؟ کمممممممممممممممممک

----------


## aliziveie

> چرا هیشکی منو تحویل نمی گیره؟ کمممممممممممممممممک


salam
in link o bebin
http://www.ittutorial.ir/?p=375

----------

